# The next importance of this book is it's writing style



## Shounak

Hello All,

I am using the following English line:

"The next importance of this book is it's writing style".

I want to use *writing style *in Latin. Can anyone, please help me with that?


Thanks


----------



## Starless74

Hello, Shounak
As a translation, I'd suggest: *genus* *scribendi*.

*Stilus* alone indicates 'writing style' too, as a metonymy from the tool used for handwriting, but I don't think "...its _stilus_" would make much sense in English.

On a side note: I think "writing style" is usually referred to an author, not to a book; I believe the same applies to Latin as well.
Wait for more suggestions.


----------



## Shounak

Thanks. Yes, it is regarding the author. So in that case genus scribendi would be fine?


----------



## Starless74

Shounak said:


> it is regarding the author. So in that case genus scribendi would be fine?


I think so, yes.


----------



## bearded

A marginal, ''off-topic'' remark:
Is _the next importance _fully correct in English? Maybe ''the next/another important characteristic'' would be better (should this be the intended meaning).


----------



## Shounak

bearded said:


> A marginal, ''off-topic'' remark:
> Is _the next importance _fully correct in English? Maybe ''the next/another important characteristic'' would be better (should this be the intended meaning).


Thanks.


----------



## bearded




----------

